# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Nolvadex Help...

## Raging Bull

I have no pic otherwise i would post but has anyone ever seen nolvadex thats oval shaped and kinda purpley blue and has an AX on one side and a score on the other? I have seen winny but yellow similar to this and pink DBol

----------


## Coop77

Yes that lab makes tamoxifen . I don't know what color it is though.

----------


## Mulciber

seen some purple oval nolvadex with an M.. suckers were 50mg.. no need for those

----------


## Coop77

The current "AX" tamoxifen comes in a grey pouch and is kind of light grey-brown colored. It smells like chocolate pez candy. The pouches used to be blue, so maybe they changed the color from blue to grey.

----------

